# Help needed with Beaufighter 1:32 canopy



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi,

I have an old Revell 1:32 Bristol Beaufighter MK IC, (KIT# 4660), that I planned to build over the next couple of months, but the canopy is missing. I have contacted Revell Europe and they no longer stock the parts for this kit, so was wondering if anyone has any ideas on how to scratch build canopies in this size? Any ideas and help would be gratefully appreciated.

Simon


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Yeah that kit dates back to the early 70s and has been sold off and on over the years by Revell and Revell Germany. 

If you really wanted to scratch build one, you would carve a wooden plug and vacuuform a new one. Lots of work...

There may be a vac replacement available as an aftermarket piece. Or, find someone that has a kit and who can copy the canopy for you. You may want to ask on a forum like Hyperscale that has more aircraft modeler activity.


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

djnick66 said:


> Yeah that kit dates back to the early 70s and has been sold off and on over the years by Revell and Revell Germany.
> 
> If you really wanted to scratch build one, you would carve a wooden plug and vacuuform a new one. Lots of work...
> 
> There may be a vac replacement available as an aftermarket piece. Or, find someone that has a kit and who can copy the canopy for you. You may want to ask on a forum like Hyperscale that has more aircraft modeler activity.


Hi djnick66,
Thanks for your help and advice. I just did a quick search on google and found a video that shows you how to make one, using the method you mentioned in your reply. I will give it ago.

Many thanks
Simon :thumbsup:


----------

